
Classic Shell download mirror compromised - corobo
http://www.classicshell.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6441
======
corobo
I somehow missed that it was already submitted (I even checked new!)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12215449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12215449)

